# Squeal / squeak under acceleration?



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

First of all, thanks for taking the time to check out my thread / problem 

*My car:* 2008 FSI GTI w/ DSG, bought it used w/ 95k miles, it now has 98.5K
*Mods:* APR stage 1 (came with car, running 93 octane), p-flow intake, came w/ rev-d

I've been hearing this noise for about 2 months now, ever since installed my p-flo intake. I have searched and found a couple similar issues on other threads, but no definitive answers. 

The noise is a squeak/squeal like nails on a chalkboard and is present usually during light/normal acceleration between 3-4 and 4-5 gears (@ ~2500-3000 RPM). Sometimes the squeal is a short chirp noise right when I let off the gas, and other times it is a drawn out noise while accelerating (video below has different clips of different times it happens). I have found that the sound happens more when the car is under load (going up a hill). Sometimes during WOT the noise is more "blatant" and I will feel the car jerk for a second, like there is some type of loss of power, then it will continue to accelerate. Usually the squeal stops when the car finally shifts up through the noise, then there is a burst of acceleration. This noise does not happen when the car is in neutral and usually occurs more often when the car is cold. I cannot tell if this is an airflow noise or possibly noise from the turbo or DSG.

FYI: I am aware of the p-flow harmonics noise and this is NOT the same noise. Also, I found that my car came with the rev-D diverter valve (NOT OEM, but close)-> http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Golf_V--2.0T/Search/SiteSearch/Diverter/ES263879/

VIDEO: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ul1TgbDlfs







Here are a few similar threads: http://www.golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?p=3577704#post3577704
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43544


Does anyone know what could be causing this?
Thanks in advance :thumbup:


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

I was having that same sound coming from my 06 GLI 6-speed w/APR 2+. Might be your turbo going out. I am upgrading to APR K04 so i got to finally check out the stock turbo. Car has 75k miles on it.


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

That's not what I wanted to hear. 
I'm assuming the sound went away when you changed over to the k04? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

Have not installed K04 yet. I am not sure if this could be your issue but I am 100% sure I was experiencing that same exact sound.


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

Did you do anything specific to make the sound go away?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

No. I am currently upgrading internals(Ferrea) and turbo(K04). Will not know until car is back up and running. Personally i feel like it was my turbo. Even though i was not throwing any codes for it.


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

Ah, I see. Well, let me know if you discover anything once you put everything back together:thumbup:


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Sounds like the air filter setup. Mine sounds similar under WOT, even a louder with a high pitched air flow like sound..Dunno if its wrong, never heard other brands air intake sysrems. G/L


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Sounds like the air filter setup. Mine sounds similar under WOT, even a louder with a high pitched air flow like sound..Dunno if its wrong, never heard other brands air intake sysrems. G/L


Does yours make that "punchy" squeal / squeak? Have you ever felt any jerkiness or loss of power when you hear it?


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TLKress said:


> Does yours make that "punchy" squeal / squeak? Have you ever felt any jerkiness or loss of power when you hear it?


No, I dont feel power loss with this sound. I feel some jerkines When I cut it.. no sound related. I will check your vids better, in what second mark is this squeal?


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> I will check your vids better, in what second mark is this squeal?


The video is a series of different times when the sound occurs. The most obvious ones can he heard at 0:03, 0:34, and 0:40. These are short bursts, the longer more drawn out squeal can be heard at 0:08


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TLKress said:


> The video is a series of different times when the sound occurs. The most obvious ones can he heard at 0:03, 0:34, and 0:40. These are short bursts, the longer more drawn out squeal can be heard at 0:08


Its the exact same sound I have, no loss of power I can notice. First thought is the intake making the soind as its at full usage. 
Anyone can chime in?? If this is a normal sound from those plagued air intakes?


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

Your turbo is fine. This is normal, the Solenoid actuating the DV may be sticking a little when it's cold OR your DV is simply not opening all the way during part throttle.

The DV will bypass pressure when Actual boost exceeds requested during part throttle and more often than not, it will happen when it's cold as the air is more dense. The sound IS more noticeable with a CAI.

Since I installed my Unitronic CAI, my turbo noticeably whines through the mid RPM range @ WOT where then it disappears when approaching the upper RPM range. This is from frequency at the velocity being generated


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Don!

Yeah it happens me when its cold, mid range then it disappears. :thumbup:




[email protected] Motorsports said:


> Your turbo is fine. This is normal, the Solenoid actuating the DV may be sticking a little when it's cold OR your DV is simply not opening all the way during part throttle.
> 
> The DV will bypass pressure when Actual boost exceeds requested during part throttle and more often than not, it will happen when it's cold as the air is more dense. The sound IS more noticeable with a CAI.
> 
> Since I installed my Unitronic CAI, my turbo noticeably whines through the mid RPM range @ WOT where then it disappears when approaching the upper RPM range. This is from frequency at the velocity being generated


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> Your turbo is fine. This is normal, the Solenoid actuating the DV may be sticking a little when it's cold OR your DV is simply not opening all the way during part throttle.
> 
> The DV will bypass pressure when Actual boost exceeds requested during part throttle and more often than not, it will happen when it's cold as the air is more dense. The sound IS more noticeable with a CAI.
> 
> Since I installed my Unitronic CAI, my turbo noticeably whines through the mid RPM range @ WOT where then it disappears when approaching the upper RPM range. This is from frequency at the velocity being generated



Thanks for the response Don! It sounds like you know what's going on pretty well. I had a feeling that it may have something to do with the DV. 

Will replacing the DV completely likely fix this? I can't stand the noise



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TLKress said:


> Thanks for the response Don! It sounds like you know what's going on pretty well. I had a feeling that it may have something to do with the DV.
> 
> Will replacing the DV completely likely fix this? I can't stand the noise
> 
> ...



Iam using the piston DV, latest version, since a month ago and it still sounds but less.


----------



## Hkysk8r07 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have the forge DV and have always noticed this sound with an intake in the car. Usually when flooring it or messing with the throttle in lower -mid RPM or going up a grade. but when you downshift or mash the throttle it goes away. This sound occurs with the 3 different intakes i've had.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsports (Sep 24, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Iam using the piston DV, latest version, since a month ago and it still sounds but less.


Yes sir, it will be heard with any DV; however, not with a Blow-off Valve


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

[email protected] Motorsports said:


> Yes sir, it will be heard with any DV; however, not with a Blow-off Valve


Don, you said this could be caused by the solenoid sticking or the DV not opening all the way. Would buying a new DV fix this to replace those parts/pieces?


----------



## Vwsythe1 (Feb 8, 2009)

TLKress said:


> Don, you said this could be caused by the solenoid sticking or the DV not opening all the way. Would buying a new DV fix this to replace those parts/pieces?


X2 would like to know , this sound is annoying....


----------



## Devo567 (May 28, 2007)

I was going to say. I've been apr stg 2+ since 8,000 miles on the odo... Currently 201,000. Stock turbo. Oem. Still spoolin great. Even though I just got a 3+ kit and comptrech/je/carillo internals. Waiting to put it in. Will have a build thread


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

Today the car was partially cold, and the sounds came in so loud, annoying.

I would really get rid of this sound. well it seems its normal


----------



## dhillzy (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I was one of the guys chiming in on the other thread - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6950240-Squeal-Squeak-under-acceleration

Anyway, 2 days ago i think i finally blew my DV (rev C i believe - never replaced it going to stage2), fitting a new Rev D on the weekend from ECS, will let you know if the sounds stops/changes/gets louder etc..... sound slike some have tried this to no avail.

Here is my initial description of my [rpblem from the other thread:

my car has been having the same issue, seems to be more apparent when the DSG shifts under increased load (trying to accellerate more just before a shift) and around 2-3k rpm. I can even replicate it in manual mode again by short shifting under load. as soon as i hear it, if i leave the accelerator position the same, the squeal seems to last longer, as soon as i get off the throttle the sound immediatly stops.

Thought it might be the DMF or the DSG, had the DMF looked at by a VW performance tech (said it looks fine) and performed my 80k DSG service early and sound still there.... clutch packs dont slip or anything, occasionally i get a rough shift normally from 1-2nd and wondering if this has anything to do with that too.....​
--- further to the above, i can reproduce the sound without shifting, can do it in 6th on the highway when you put ur boot in it from 1500rpm


----------



## dhillzy (Feb 21, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> Today the car was partially cold, and the sounds came in so loud, annoying.
> 
> I would really get rid of this sound. well it seems its normal


from what happens to mine, its louder and occurs more frequently when its colder/not warmed up yet.


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

dhillzy said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I was one of the guys chiming in on the other thread - http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6950240-Squeal-Squeak-under-acceleration
> 
> ...


Definitely interested in the results. If I find out it's the p-flo I'll probably sell it, if it's the DV I'll just replace it with a new one. 

Just out of curiosity, did you buy the pierburg piston DV or the VW/Audi piston one? They look exactly the same on ECS, but I have the cheaper pierburg one. I just wanna know in case you fix the noise


----------



## 2006_A3_2.0T (Jan 11, 2013)

TLKress said:


> Definitely interested in the results. If I find out it's the p-flo I'll probably sell it, if it's the DV I'll just replace it with a new one.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you buy the pierburg piston DV or the VW/Audi piston one? They look exactly the same on ECS, but I have the cheaper pierburg one. I just wanna know in case you fix the noise



My 2 cents: I had the VW/Audi diapragm latest rev, it sounded loud, now I have the Piersburg piston rev D, and still sounds loud, maybe a lil bit less because with the other I was wtf is that noise. Now I ear it and can live with it, but I would like it isnt there.

Would wanna know too if the VW/Audi piston DV still makes the sound. I hope I didnt make a mistake buying el cheapo this time 

It looks more like a frequency sound, like electric kind of sound.


----------



## dhillzy (Feb 21, 2013)

TLKress said:


> Definitely interested in the results. If I find out it's the p-flo I'll probably sell it, if it's the DV I'll just replace it with a new one.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, did you buy the pierburg piston DV or the VW/Audi piston one? They look exactly the same on ECS, but I have the cheaper pierburg one. I just wanna know in case you fix the noise


Got the Pierburg one @ 65 odd $$$.... when i looked at the one on the car, same brand. After speaking to a few companies everyone tells me its the same part.

Have it in my hand now, fitting tomorrow morning and will let you all know


----------



## dhillzy (Feb 21, 2013)

2006_A3_2.0T said:


> My 2 cents: I had the VW/Audi diapragm latest rev, it sounded loud, now I have the Piersburg piston rev D, and still sounds loud, maybe a lil bit less because with the other I was wtf is that noise. Now I ear it and can live with it, but I would like it isnt there.
> 
> Would wanna know too if the VW/Audi piston DV still makes the sound. I hope I didnt make a mistake buying el cheapo this time
> 
> It looks more like a frequency sound, like electric kind of sound.


One thing i havent mentioned yet, is im actually running a Spectra (AutoZone brand) filter on the end of my Neuspeed P-Flo, im going to swap this back to the neuspeed one on the weekend too and see if it makes any difference


----------



## Devo567 (May 28, 2007)

dhillzy said:


> One thing i havent mentioned yet, is im actually running a Spectra (AutoZone brand) filter on the end of my Neuspeed P-Flo, im going to swap this back to the neuspeed one on the weekend too and see if it makes any difference


The forge dv spacer also complements the intake nicely. The back pressure is usually what causes the chirp on the metals where the intake meets the turbo. Can't wait to get rid of pflo.


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

I have tried my Nuespeed filter and a K&N filter and it didnt make a difference for me.

So a spacer can help to reduce the noise? I just put my boost gauge on yesterday. I'll monitor the levels when I hear the noise and let you guys know if I notice anything :thumbup:


----------



## BlueDevil504 (Jan 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried relocating the DV to see if that helps with the noise?. 42 Draft designs has a CAI with an elliptical MAF design & velocity stack.


----------



## Vwsythe1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Anything ??


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

So I did a few things recently. I put the stock PCV and airbox back on and took the nuespeed CAI and 42 DD catch can off. I have noticed a few things after doing this.

1. The noise is still there. It's barely noticeable because the stock airbox does such a good job of muffling the noise. I don't think I would ever have noticed the squeal while the stock airbox is on. So that leads me to believe that the noise is not associated with the p-flo alone. Maybe Don is right, it's just the DV?

2. One strange thing that I did notice is my boost levels. When I had the nuespeed and catch can on, the boost level would stay at ~20 psi during WOT. Ever since I went back to stock, my boost will peak at 20-21 psi during WOT, then will constantly drop afterwards til 13-15 psi or until I let off of the throttle. 

This leads me to believe that I have a boost leak somewhere? Weird that it never happened before though when I had the aftermarket parts on. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## TLKress (Feb 9, 2014)

Holy thread revival. If anyone can provide some insight I would greatly appreciate it! I still have not figured this out and people other than myself are having the same issue with no luck of fixing this. 

If you experienced this and the noise has stopped please elaborate on how you got rid of it.

Thanks


----------



## Vwsythe1 (Feb 8, 2009)

did this ever get figured out


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have the rev D dv and sometimes under heavy boost i get the squeel coming from it....


----------

